# best value for money .22???



## ccfrb (Jun 23, 2007)

i just purchased a howa 25-06 and i am now looking to get a .22 bolt action rifle. what are some good rifles that shoot well and are relatively inexpensive. i live in australia so i don't know american prices too well but from what i've seen i can buy a stirling for around $300au or maybe brno which are around 500-600 second hand. around 800 new. this seems like a lot to pay considering the howa was 960 with scope and mounts. i live in a small town so the options aren't great but i can order in what i want. any suggestions what i should look for??? thanks for any advice. :beer:


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

look at the henry golden boy, marlin 39a, ruger marlin or savage bolt action of some type,marlin model 60, and the ruger 10/22 if you want to "Pimp" it out. I think youd be ok with any of the choices. Google them for prices i dont know how to help ya with the austrailian currency. :beer:


----------



## woodguru (Jul 10, 2007)

The Remington 504's are the sweetest .22 made right now that doesn't cost over a grand.

I've had a lot of .22's, Cooper, Kimber, 2 Weatherbys, 2 Anschutz's, 2 Remington 541's, 597's, and a variety of other Remys, Ruger target HB, 3 Volquartzens, etc.

I now have a 504 .22, a 504-T .22, a 504-T 17 HMR, and a 504 HM2. The 504 .22 has a beautifully cut checkered stock, the fit is superb, the trigger is outstanding and adjustable, and it shoots everything well. Put a good scope like a Pentax 4-12 fixed or 4.5-14xAO, or a Nikon 4.5-14x on it and it will be one of your all time favorite rifles.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

CZ 452. It is simliar in quality and configuratoins to the BRNO. In the US they are about $350.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Go to Walmart.com. You can get a savage bolt action for around 100 dollars. Very inexpensive.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

CCRFB,

Welcome to the forum! My best friend has a CZ 452 and with the right ammo, it will shoot 1/4 to 1/2" groups at 50 yards. Based on that, I'd have to suggest looking into this rifle (if avail. in Australia).

Please refresh my memory. Are semi-auto's banned there? (Which COULD be why you were asking for a bolt action.)


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I too vote the Remington 504 and CZ in the bolt action catagory.

In the semi-auto catagory, hands down the best is the Thompson Center R-22 Classic. I just nabbed one for $329 (a steal). It's built of nicely blued steel, has a medium weight target barrel screwed into a threaded reciever (not pinned like the majority of 22's, even the top end bolts) and has an adult sized gorgeous walnut stock. This rifle has no problem printing 1/2" 50 yards groups...


----------

